# Home made bandsaw blade jig.



## PatrickB (Apr 30, 2010)

I b



























uilt this out of some 1"x4" steel in order fix broken and make new bandsaw blades. It's pretty easy to build, I just cut an equal distance down both sides, then drill and tap for a bolt. The pictures are pretty self explanatory.
Pat


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 6, 2012)

Great idea what do you weld the blades with?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Is that an INCA?


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

That's great work! Any techniques or more information about your band blade jig?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I use the method described here:

http://wiki.vintagemachinery.org/BandsawBladeSoldering.ashx

My jig is a lot like the one in the article. I bought it many years
ago to repair narrow blades but I've recently acquired some
coil stock and started brazing my own. It's easy but you do 
need a jig to hold the band in alignment so it doesn't braze
with a kink front to back.


----------



## PatrickB (Apr 30, 2010)

sprucegun,
I use silver solder

Loren
YES!! After all these years I own an Inca 710 moooohhhaaaaaaa (evil laughter)

Surfside,
The two posts are very close together, about 1/2" apart to help prevent misalignment. Grind a long bevel on the opposite side of each end and join them together after a light coat of solder paste and then heat and solder. unfortunatly with silver solder you have to get it pretty hot so it has to air cool to not mess with the blade temper.


----------



## PatrickB (Apr 30, 2010)

Loren,
That's a nice jig for grinding the blade chamfer. Also, I suppose he hammers the silver solder flat to fit it in between the two pieces of blade. That's another great idea there.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I have a 710 as well. Nice saw.


----------

